# Considering making a sheep fursona



## Ad Hoc (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright, so the natural response here is probably going to be something along the lines of, "It's your fursona, do what you want," but I actually am interested in hearing some opinions on this.

My last attempt at making a fursona fell on its face. I'm thinking about trying again, but with a sheep. I like the imagery of it, I think it fits me well, and I've spent a lot of time around sheep and have found them to be likable animals. 

However, I feel kind of weird about it. See, I raise sheep--for slaughter, not wool. It's not like having a cow fursona but enjoying the occasional burger, either--I spend a huge amount of time and energy on this, it's a big part of my life. Lamb is the staple meat of my diet, and I am involved with the animal from birth to death, which is more or less at my hands. (I don't trust my hands for a clean kill but I am always there, I am complicit.) Yet, here I am thinking of making a self-representation based on these animals; I'm drawn back to sheep again and again. That's _kind of weird_. 

The only thing I can think of to sort of make sense of this is, yes, I kill them and eat them, but that's only a few days out of the year. Feeding and watering and cleaning and keeping them happy and healthy? That's pretty much every day. So maybe it's not so much that I'm making a self-representation out of an animal that I kill and eat, but out of an animal that I'm around every day and have a great deal of personal connection to as a result of that, lamb chops be damned. 

Also I'm kind of concerned about becoming a supermassive black hole of bestiality jokes. 

I don't know. Thoughts? 


tl;dr, Ad Hoc wants to make a sheep fursona, but feels weird about it because he raises sheep IRL for meat. Also bestiality jokes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 20, 2011)

What it means to you that your fursona is based on an animal you raise  and kill is up to you, but unless I'm mistaken there are several people  here who work at animal shelters, with all that implies. I think some of  the cow 'sonas around here belong to farming folk as well. The potential  conflict is nothing new.

Personally I have a 'sona that's most widely known for being really annoying as roadkill. 

As  for having a sheep fursona in general... it's fairly unusual. A good  break from everyone and their mother wanting to be the uber top predator  of the food chain, and it's nice to pick an animal you know something  about rather than one that looked cool on the cover of National  Geographic. If you've got a personality/character in mind, and a sheep  is what goes well with it, go for it. It's-


Ad Hoc said:


> "...your fursona, do what you want,"


...
Exactly. :v


EDIT: Re: bestiality jokes,I don't think a sheep 'sona necessarily makes you more prone to them than the base fact that you're a furry.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 20, 2011)

I would like to see more sheeps in the fandom. They are quite cute.


----------

